# Lekarze > Forum onkologiczne >  Badanie USG nerek

## Lucky1777

Dzień dobry,
Piszę w dużej panice i proszę o porady. W tym miesiącu badanie krwi wykazało u mnie poziom kreatyniny 1.1. Doktor prowadząca skierowała mnie na USG nerek, gdzie badanie wykazało "powiększenie kolumny nerkowej nerki prawej o wielkości 17,5 x 15,7 mm". Badała mnie lekarz specjalista. Czy można wykluczyć nowotwór? Jak mam być pewien? Czy łatwo pomylić powiększenie kolumny z guzem?

----------


## rysiek301

zrób badanie markerów nowotworowych

----------

